# TRIFECTA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Weekend Sale



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Starts: 11/29/2019 @ 12:00am EST

Ends: Monday @ 11:59pm EST

*Savings of 5% to 30% off ALL TRIFECTA TUNES

Plus FREE SHIPPING!*

This is a site wide sale. All calibration packages will be discounted!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

If I didn't already have the BNR tune, I'd buy one. Not too happy with communications from them. Thx for sharing.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Thebigzeus said:


> If I didn't already have the BNR tune, I'd buy one. Not too happy with communications from them. Thx for sharing.


No worries! We appreciate the interest


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Very interested! Any advanced clue as to which ones will be the steepest discount? 
(16 cruze limited 1.4 here, hint, hint)


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Mack said:


> Very interested! Any advanced clue as to which ones will be the steepest discount?
> (16 cruze limited 1.4 here, hint, hint)


It's sort of a sliding scale. Lowest price packages get the lower discount. Higher priced packages get a steeper discount.


----------



## mattillakk (Sep 27, 2015)

I've been looking at your tunes off and on since I first got this little car (2011 cruze lt, 1.4T) a while back. It has only 86k.. no major problems but have had to to do some nitpicky tasks such as the valve cover/gasket and the water outlet. Would I be alright to go ahead and use your calibrations with this amount of miles? I feel like that may be a stupid question but nevertheless I just want to be sure. Thanks! 

Almost forgot.. it does have a k&n short ram intake that has caused no problems with factory tune. No codes.. no hiccups. Think it will be alright?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There's a very large chance that, depending on the discount, I'll get one for the CTD, now that we're past the PT warranty period (both time and mileage). Would be a great reason to put the K&N intake on, as well, as it could be tuned for it.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

mattillakk said:


> I've been looking at your tunes off and on since I first got this little car (2011 cruze lt, 1.4T) a while back. It has only 86k.. no major problems but have had to to do some nitpicky tasks such as the valve cover/gasket and the water outlet. Would I be alright to go ahead and use your calibrations with this amount of miles? I feel like that may be a stupid question but nevertheless I just want to be sure. Thanks!
> 
> Almost forgot.. it does have a k&n short ram intake that has caused no problems with factory tune. No codes.. no hiccups. Think it will be alright?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


As long as all major maintenance is done, you should be ok with tuning. There's always risk of exposing an existing deficiency that's not currently causing any issues, once you throw more power at it though. One of the major things that we see a lot after tuning is spark blow out in the upper rpm ranges causing a stuttering of power delivery. So, one thing to do is check plugs. We recommend OEM plugs gapped at .025. 
Again, as long as the vehcile is mechanically sound at the time of tuning, anything that pops up after, should be small and something easily addressable. Modifying your vehicle always comes with that certain amount of risk, so as long as you keep that in mind, you shouldn't have any major surprises


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

MP81 said:


> There's a very large chance that, depending on the discount, I'll get one for the CTD, now that we're past the PT warranty period (both time and mileage). Would be a great reason to put the K&N intake on, as well, as it could be tuned for it.


Spunds good!


----------



## chetslaz (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a 2014 and have had trifecta tune for 3yrs and have almost 40k on the tune. I must say I have never had trouble with my tune and when I did any upgrades they answered my emails quickly 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

chetslaz said:


> I have a 2014 and have had trifecta tune for 3yrs and have almost 40k on the tune. I must say I have never had trouble with my tune and when I did any upgrades they answered my emails quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking the time to post your feedback! We appreciate it. Happy holidays


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Maybe y'all could offer a switcher bonus?  For people who may not be completely happy with their current tune from a competitor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TRIFECTA said:


> Starts: 11/29/2019 @ 12:00am EST
> 
> Ends: Monday @ 11:59pm EST
> 
> ...


Am I able to download my stock Chevrolet tune from the vehicle before uploading the Advantage tune?

If I purchase the Elite tune, can I first receive the Advantage tune?

I have some modification parts already on-hand (Flowmaster-817565 dual exhaust, Forge BPV) and want to know if when I finally install these, what if any additional charges will I incur when I request an update?

I may in the future purchase and install some ZZP exhaust modifications {_I already have a wide-band installed, but not connected_}, possibly some Accel LS7 Coils, and some SD-60 injectors, Racer-X intake manifold, and a ZZP FMIC - do you support any of these items? Which ones?

Can I save and swap any or all of these tunes at will?

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have asked this same question on the Trifecta website and so far I have this answer from Michael:


_All our calibration products come with the factory calibration from your vehicle. You don't need to "save" or "download" anything. 

As for those mods, we support all of them._


Still need to know if I can swap tunes at will and are there any additional charges after initial purchase.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Received another reply in regards to additional charges:

_None. As described on the product page, it's full support for as long as you own the vehicle. That's the whole reason behind the Elite tier _

Only thing left is to know about tune swapping.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Received another reply in regards to additional charges:
> 
> _None. As described on the product page, it's full support for as long as you own the vehicle. That's the whole reason behind the Elite tier _
> 
> Only thing left is to know about tune swapping.


As far as I know, you can flash back to the stock tune - they also have the option to upload it as a stealth tune, so it does not advance the flash counter.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for keeping this thread up to date Blasirl!



MP81 said:


> As far as I know, you can flash back to the stock tune - they also have the option to upload it as a stealth tune, so it does not advance the flash counter.


As for this, it's semi correct. The calibration, well, all our calibration products, do this as default. The "transparency" option is another layer of extra steps taken within our custom programming towards that goal of keeping the factory "stuff", factory when you flash back, so that it goes back to the way it was 100%


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

As for the tune swapping, this is what he said:

You will always have access to your files via your downloads ... Anything you download to your PC remains there.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Worth mentioning: I did make my tune purchase for the CTD. Even better: my credit card has 5% cash back on Pay Pal purchases this quarter.

I put in the notes that it would have a K&N cold air intake installed, but I have to make sure that it is in there. If it isn't, it means I can upload it today, as I haven't installed that thing yet. 

Figured having a tune would be the optimal time to put it on and make use of it, as they certainly can throw off fuel trims pretty badly.


----------

